# Soundstream XXX-15000d



## Hailrazer (6 mo ago)

I live in Panama and sometimes the car stereo here is limited. But I just bought this on Facebook Marletplace and boy am I happy about it!

A Soundstream XXX-15000d!

It's in Excellent working condition. And the best part..........I got it for $250!

































Viva La Panama! 😃


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

This should have gone into the nice flex thread 🤷🏽‍♂️ just saying.









Nice Flex!! 💪


Not so long ago a certain individual flexed on the world with his dope rear fill speakers. I mentioned some one had to start a thread so ppl can flex their new gear. But no one did ☹. So I guess I would pick up the mantle and do it. I was pointed to the "old school show off thread", which is...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> This should have gone into the nice flex thread 🤷🏽‍♂️ just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its appropriate either way. Its not quite "old school" to many, but it is older. Regardless, im very happy for him!


----------

